# Muted flavours and the cure



## Nightwalker (14/2/16)

In high VG juices, I feel that that juices are muted, almost like a scream under water.
What are your ideas, or solutions to make the flavors pop out, you know, like bitting into a fresh fruit.
I realize the rule is pg carries the flavour and vg the clouds. But is there way to make strong fresh flavours in high VG?
I'm gonna start DIY and am nervous.


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

Basically, use more of the flavoring, but as I have found, using too much flavoring causes a bitter after taste.
Are you allergic to PG? Why don't you want to use PG?


----------



## Nightwalker (14/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Basically, use more of the flavoring, but as I have found, using too much flavoring causes a bitter after taste.
> Are you allergic to PG? Why don't you want to use PG?


Not completely allergic, I have a bad sensitively to pg. I'm calling 20/80 atm and symptoms have gone. Orion's moonrise helped


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Basically, use more of the flavoring, but as I have found, using too much flavoring causes a bitter after taste.
> Are you allergic to PG? Why don't you want to use PG?



I know this question was directed @Nightwalker, however I wanted to say the reason I use high VG is because I believe it has less of a tendency to leak from my RTA's (Griff and Crius). Now I'm not sure if this is just me being paranoid or if it is fact - but I used some nicoticket juice a while back in my crius and it literally leaked an entire tank before I had a proper vape on it. Not sure what the pg content of the juice is but it looks much more liquid than say the fogg's i had at the time that the leak occurred.


----------



## daniel craig (14/2/16)

High/Max VG juices will require a longer steep time compared to a 50/50 or 60/40 mix.


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I know this question was directed @Nightwalker, however I wanted to say the reason I use high VG is because I believe it has less of a tendency to leak from my RTA's (Griff and Crius). Now I'm not sure if this is just me being paranoid or if it is fact - but I used some nicoticket juice a while back in my crius and it literally leaked an entire tank before I had a proper vape on it. Not sure what the pg content of the juice is but it looks much more liquid than say the fogg's i had at the time that the leak occurred.



I will not sacrifice flavor so that a tank can work. I'll rather chuck the tank. Making a juice thicker just so a tank doesn't leak, doesn't fix the problem. The problem is in the tank, not the juice. I have a few tanks and I'm not using them anymore after trying numerous ways to fix the leaking, I chucked them and went back to my drippers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

zadiac said:


> I will not sacrifice flavor so that a tank can work. I'll rather chuck the tank. Making a juice thicker just so a tank doesn't leak, doesn't fix the problem. The problem is in the tank, not the juice. I have a few tanks and I'm not using them anymore after trying numerous ways to fix the leaking, I chucked them and went back to my drippers.


Makes sense, I'm going to adopt this mode of thought. 

Tell me what is a good percentage of PG/VG for best flavor in your opinion?


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

I'm ok with 70VG/30PG, but for best flavor def 50/50. I often find myself mixing some 50/50 of my fav DIY and the flavor is just awesome.
I also like a bit of clouds now and then, so I stick with 70/30 which is a good mix for me. For others it may differ. I know @Alex like to dilute his juices with pure PG and retain most of the flavor in the process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

mmmm, interesting - I think I will try the dilute method. Thing is most of my juices have been steeping now for about 2 weeks. So I will wait for my next batch, or do you think it is safe to dilute now? I should actually post this in the DIY thread. but hey if you know the answer even better.


----------

